# Having a script



## KingBee (May 29, 2015)

This may sound like a dumb question but, what is the benefit of keeping a script when self administering? Is it in case u get popped  at work or somethin?


----------



## DF (May 29, 2015)

You know that the script test is the real deal.  You have a script if you have to travel ect...


----------



## kingsamson (May 29, 2015)

yea really only good for travling and well pharm grade test lol its good for that


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2015)

To add to what has been said, having a script also means you're under the doctor's care which if you find a good doctor can be invaluable in keeping you healthy in the long run.


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2015)

You can't get popped on a script. Cheap prices too if your insured.


----------

